# [SOLVED] Steam keeps installing vcredist and DirectX



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I don't know what the purpose is, but Steam have kept installing the same versions of vcredist and DirectX over and over again for a year now. I started to get fed up with it, and one day had to make a clean install of Windows 7 for other reasons. I decided to experiment and downloaded /all/ up to date vcredist packages from 2005 to 2012, including the x86, x64, and sp1 versions. I installed them all after installing my drivers, and I also downloaded and updated DirectX. I installed a Steam game, removed the DirectX and vcredist install folders from the game root directory, and launched the game. It runs just fine, no issues at all tbh. 

Why does Steam keep installing the same over and over again, even if everything already is up to date? Been doing this method now for alot of games and it still seems to work.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam keep installing vcredist and DirectX*

Probably some bug in the STEAM .blob files or similar.

Makes a change from STEAM not installing the prerequisites for games


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Steam keep installing vcredist and DirectX*

It's standard procedure for Steam installations. They like to make sure you're using the correct version, even when your system files are all fully up to date and not corrupt. It's annoying, but should only take a few minutes the first time you run a new Steam game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Steam keep installing vcredist and DirectX*

agree with koala here, Steam always install vcredist and directx for newly downloaded games, I don't mind that at all, not everyone knows how to install those things, so steam does that for them


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam keep installing vcredist and DirectX*

I see. So it's okay if one decide to do it themselves like I did, downloading and pre-installing /all/ vcredist packages, and updating DirectX manually, and don't let Steam do it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Steam keeps installing vcredist and DirectX*

Even if you do it manually and everything's up to date, Steam will still do its thing for each new game. I'm not sure if it can be disabled or bypassed.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam keeps installing vcredist and DirectX*



koala said:


> Even if you do it manually and everything's up to date, Steam will still do its thing for each new game. I'm not sure if it can be disabled or bypassed.


That is what I explained in my main post. It can be bypassed if you navigate into the root folder of the game, and delete the setup files for vcredist and DirectX. When you launch the game it'll skip the installation and just start the game right away.


----------

